# Ebay Scam Of The Year



## 2500Ram

Here is a person that just got the shaft trying to buy that perfect Christmas present for the kids. Although the auction does give all details of the purchase, the seller knew what was going to happen and $$$ in the bank.

eBay link










Bill.


----------



## huntr70

WOW...

If I was that bidder, I would just skip it and take the negative feedback.

What a terrible way to screw someone.......









That's what you get for not reading the whole auction I guess.









Steve


----------



## johnp

Unbelievable the sad thing is he can get away with it. He tells you more than once you are only getting the box. He even has another "box" to sell for $499.00. The guy who bought it I think sacrificed himself just to give the seller a negitive to warn others. Its jerks like him that give Ebay a bad name.

John


----------



## johnp

Update Ebay pulled his second auction.









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry, I don't see this as a scam at all. As has been stated, the seller was very clear - repeatedly - that this was for the box only. He even went on to say "This is a great gag gift" (I don't know about you, but I really would not consider an actual X-Box a 'gag' gift) and "in case you are not clear, you are getting an empty XBOX PREMIUM BUNDLE box without accessories or the console". What more could he say?

In order for this to be a scam, the seller would have to be either deceptive about what he was selling (which he was not), or not deliver on the sale (which we don't know).

Now, the buyer on the other hand...

P.T. Barnum would have been proud!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scooter

What's interesting is he revised his auction item description at some point if you view the history. So my question is did the revision take place before or after Bid was submitted?

BTW ...I have this bridge in Brooklyn I was thinking of unloading..Any takers.

I also have this cardboard outback shell (no contents just shell) makes a great gag gift
any takers..


----------



## 2500Ram

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry, I don't see this as a scam at all. As has been stated, the seller was very clear - repeatedly - that this was for the box only. He even went on to say "This is a great gag gift" (I don't know about you, but I really would not consider an actual X-Box a 'gag' gift) and "in case you are not clear, you are getting an empty XBOX PREMIUM BUNDLE box without accessories or the console". What more could he say?
> 
> In order for this to be a scam, the seller would have to be either deceptive about what he was selling (which he was not), or not deliver on the sale (which we don't know).
> 
> Now, the buyer on the other hand...
> 
> P.T. Barnum would have been proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]66364[/snapback]​


As stated in my first post he did discribe the contents but with the buy now price of $499 he knew what he was doing. Looking for the mom or dad that wanted that perfect gift under the tree.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Ram,

I agree with you that the seller new exactly what he was doing, and it was less than... um... charitable!









But he did not deceive anybody. If the buyer was stupid enough to bid 500 bucks on this item without bothering to even 'skim' the description (all it would have taken to see what was up), then as far as I'm concerned he got what he deserved.

Is the seller a nice guy? No. Was he out to take advantage of some poor fool? yes. Did he find one? Absolutely! But is he a crook, or dishonest? No (at least not in this case!).

Look, I'm not a cold or uncaring guy, but anyone participating in the E-bay experience has a certain personal responsibility to look out for their own interests, be they buyer or seller. This buyer showed absolutely no inclination to do so. I for one have a hard time feeling sorry for him.

What's the age old saying we ALL know? oh, yeah...Let the buyer beware!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skills4lou

Like Doug said, P.T.Barnum would be proud of that guy.


----------



## luv2rv

Doug,

I agree with your comments in general. My only issue is that the language used especially if skimmed by a not so tech savvy individual can be mis-leading. I work in the electronics manufacturing industry.(my company actually builds these things in Asia)

We often refer to systems of various types as "boxes". The way the "copy" was written, someone could have assumed they simply were getting a base system ... no accesories.

It's a tough one to call. The seller is a snake in the grass. The buyer should have done his research. The other units listed on ebay are $900 bucks or more ... why is this the best deal...hmmmm.

Bottom line... I would say this Ebayer is a crook and we could do with less of them.

Wayne


----------



## nascarcamper

Wrong yes. False advertising no. I don't think I could sleep if I did that to somebody. However, it was clear to me that it was an empty box. "This is a great gag gift, and in case you are not clear, you are getting an empty XBOX PREMIUM BUNDLE box without accessories or the console." The buyer has to bear the responsibility but the seller is the


----------



## caleb22

Buyer beware, especially on an auction site.

A friend sent me a link to an adapter for a Motorola phone to connect it with a PC. It was $.99, so it was an awesome deal. Product and listing was honest and genuine. When I reviewed the shipping information they wanted $29.95 to USPS an adapter that weighed less than 1 ounce. That's where they were getting you on that type of auction...the shipping.


----------



## bill_pfaff

Sorry to say but Iâ€™m with Doug.

I think the guy was out front and I donâ€™t think he was trying to do it to anyone.

I think he just acted on what we all know. There are people out there with too much money and to them $499 is chump change. To these people this is a great joke that costs them what you and I look at as coffee money.

I think itâ€™s the buyer thatâ€™s the jerk. If they had $499 to piss away they could have fed a lot of people with it.

Bill


----------



## gregjoyal

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry, I don't see this as a scam at all. As has been stated, the seller was very clear - repeatedly - that this was for the box only. He even went on to say "This is a great gag gift" (I don't know about you, but I really would not consider an actual X-Box a 'gag' gift) and "in case you are not clear, you are getting an empty XBOX PREMIUM BUNDLE box without accessories or the console". What more could he say?
> 
> In order for this to be a scam, the seller would have to be either deceptive about what he was selling (which he was not), or not deliver on the sale (which we don't know).
> 
> Now, the buyer on the other hand...
> 
> P.T. Barnum would have been proud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]66364[/snapback]​


I think all you need to do is read these two lines to know this ebayer was hoping to dupe someone:

You will be reported to Ebay if you do not follow through with the purchase if you bid. This is a binding contract, so only serious bidders, and i have been clear on the contents, so please, no questions!

No serious auctions have such strongly worded statments... Sometimes you see "serious bidders only" but not such threatening statements.

Personally, I think what we have here is a future politician.









People who post auctions with the intent of deceiving people should be banned.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

I've been shopping & selling on ebay for a long time & i've seen misleading advertizing like that forever. Want happens is sometimes people will just happen upon a auction this fixing to end. In the customers haste to "not let a deal slip by" they will bid without reading the description carefully. I've sold items on ebay & have had CLEAR descriptins of the product & shipping & where i would or would not ship to. .....I still got emails asking about everything that was clearly stated in the description. I wondered if they even took the time to read the description at all. Alot of times i seen just empty "boxes" listed & bids for them were outragious. 99% of the high bidders had mabye 1 or 2 feedbacks or None At All (First time buyers) Also judging by the items bid on, You could assume the bidders were kids. These were always newly released items. I would just shake my head when i would see this. Bottom line...don't just skim over the description STUDY IT it's your money. These retailers are Snakes they pray on gullable buyers


----------



## PDX_Doug

gregjoyal,



gregjoyal said:


> You will be reported to Ebay if you do not follow through with the purchase if you bid. This is a binding contract, so only serious bidders, and i have been clear on the contents, so please, no questions!
> 
> No serious auctions have such strongly worded statments... Sometimes you see "serious bidders only" but not such threatening statements.


Actually, I see warnings of this severity all the time on E-Bay. They tend to come from Sellers that have been burned in the past by Buyers that bid up an item they have no intention on following up on. Not rare at all.



gregjoyal said:


> Personally, I think what we have here is a future politician.


Now you are on to something! I agree, this guy has a huge future in politics!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

All I can say is that if I bought that box as a "gag" gift, and wrapped it up and gave the thing to my kids......

I would have to be the world's most awful parent.

May Santa Claus bring that guy a sleigh full of presents........that are all empty boxes.

Steve


----------



## bill_pfaff

I still maintain that this is a case of too much money.

What says this buyer doesnâ€™t have 5 (fully loaded) boxes stuffed away in the back of the tree and this one is out front as a gag.

I agree that there are people out there that are easily duped but I don't see this being the case.

If they were duped then shame on them for not reading/researching what it is they are buying. We all know what happens when we â€œAssumeâ€.

Whenever I buy something (whether on ebay or not) I try to read everything with a keen eye for where the catch is. Burn me once shame on you, burn me twice shame on me.

I think the seller is just an enterprising individual that saw an opportunity and took it.

What's the difference between the seller of "The Box" and the vendor that makes a cheep imitation of the original only changing the name slightly so to snag the impulse buyer? I think these vendors are more of a dirt ball than this guy, albeit a fine line in some peopleâ€™s eye.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd

bill_pfaff said:


> Sorry to say but Iâ€™m with Doug.
> 
> I think the guy was out front and I donâ€™t think he was trying to do it to anyone.
> 
> I think he just acted on what we all know. There are people out there with too much money and to them $499 is chump change. To these people this is a great joke that costs them what you and I look at as coffee money.
> 
> I think itâ€™s the buyer thatâ€™s the jerk. If they had $499 to piss away they could have fed a lot of people with it.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]66412[/snapback]​


I would bet money the buyer thought he/she was getting the real deal, not just a box. Some of you that are Ebay savvy may know enough to watch out for this, but I have never bought or sold anything on Ebay and did not know scams like this were allowed, and yes it is a SCAM!

If it were not a scam, why not let the buyer return the item if not satisfied.

My profession is sales and I take pride in making sure my customers know what they are getting and are satisfied after the sale.

I'm sure I could open a store and sell brand name "boxes" and clearly label on each box that they contain a lump of coal, and I bet I would sell some of these boxes to unsuspecting consumers.

I wouldn't be in business long, but it would work for a while.

The seller on Ebay knew what he was doing, and if he didn't know it was wrong and dishonest then shame on his parents for not teaching him right from wrong.


----------



## California Jim

Although misleading for those with A.D.D., the auction was entirely clear. "Caveat Emptor".


----------



## gregjoyal

bill_pfaff said:


> What says this buyer doesnâ€™t have 5 (fully loaded) boxes stuffed away in the back of the tree and this one is out front as a gag.


If this were the case, i.e. it was for a gag, wouldn't you just open one of the boxes, remove the actual XBOX and put it in a different box (with a different shape/size)? This way, you don't have to:

1) Try to find out where you can get an empty box.
2) Spend $500 on ebay for an empty box.
3) Wait for it to be shipped to you.

Instead, using your own box, you have:
1) $500 in your pocket.
2) Less garbage in the house.
3) A real gag wherein the actual XBOX looks to be a different gift.

If I really wanted an empty box for a gag, I'd have gone to any local store on the day it came out and offered someone in line $20 for the empty box...

I'm sorry, I just can't believe anyone with an $500 extra lying around would just throw it away like that......

Of course, I must agree that eBay is Buyer Beware and people who don't read the description properly must accept some of the blame.


----------



## gregjoyal

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, I see warnings of this severity all the time on E-Bay. They tend to come from Sellers that have been burned in the past by Buyers that bid up an item they have no intention on following up on. Not rare at all.


Maybe I don't spend enough time on ebay... And spend too much here.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Although as some have pointed out, the seller probably covered his a$$ as far as ebay is concerned. However, shame shame shame. Obviously trying to catch someone who didn't read everything word per word. For those of you hip to xbox360 you will know that there were two versions, one with more features than the other. Obviously this was a play on that: "This is the PREMIUM BUNDLE BOX, and it would include a wireless controller, 20 gigabyte hard disk drive, high definition component video cables, and a headset communicator if it were the console, but it is only the box, and will not come with these items". The comment "but it is only the box" could lead someone to think they are getting the lower version. Since these consoles are entitled "xbox", a lot of folks generically refer to them as "boxes".

Call a spade a spade. The guys obviously a crook. Not everyone in society is astute enough to stay away from his trap, especially less tech savvy or internet savvy folks, although I don't believe they would deserve it if they fell in.

And I for one, have never seen the "you must pay" clause written in an actual item. Those terms and conditions are forced upon you from ebay.


----------



## Thor

The guy is a jerk! It is not ehtical.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Short and sweet and correct Thor!


----------



## ee4308

Well, as the old saying goes, "If it seems to good to be true, it probably is." You would think that e-Bay would scan for and reject any offers like that one. The seller is a low-life thug and the buyer.......well, he should have paid more attention to what he was bidding on. However, had I been taken like the buyer was, I would offer the seller another $500.00 or whatever it took, to hand deliver the "box" and when he arrived with it...........I might not be able to stop him from posting other like items for auction, but I d&*% sure would be able to break him from the habit.









Just my $.02 worth


----------



## PDX_Doug

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> And I for one, have never seen the "you must pay" clause written in an actual item. Those terms and conditions are forced upon you from ebay.


Danny,

I monitor the exotic car market on E-Bay on a daily basis. This is a great medium to sell/buy vehicles that may have a truely nationwide, or even worldwide audience. The vehicles also command astronomical prices.

It has not been unusual for some twit to get on an auction and bid a vehicle up several tens or hundreds of thousands of dollars above the highest legitimate bid, just for kicks.









As a result, the dealers and individuals that deal in this market regularly post very 'threatening' conditions regarding the legalities of the bidding process. One A-h*** having fun can easily cost the seller a several hundred thousand dollar sale.

If you want to see for yourself, go to the Auto section of E-Bay and do a search for Ferrari (







), now see how long it takes you to find an auction with at least as strongly worded a 'threat' as this one. If not much more so.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut

Morrowmd said:


> . . . and yes it is a SCAM!
> 
> If it were not a scam, why not let the buyer return the item if not satisfied.[snapback]66438[/snapback]​


I agree with Morrowmd 100%. The seller knew exactly what he was doing and he was just waiting for the poor sucker he was going to rip off to take the bait. He knew he would get some dolt who thought he was going to be able to jump on the hottest Christmas gift out there - one that is already off the shelves and has people waiting on line through the night for new shipments.

The seller is scum. He knew full-well that somebody, hot to get this X-Box, would not read the terms. "Buyer beware" certainly applies and the buyer is an idiot for not reading the terms, but the seller is STILL scum. He is no different than any other con/scam artist preying on the gullibility of the people they rip off. Yes, he clearly stated the terms - and yes he clearly knew someone wasn't going to read them - and yes he clearly knew he was ripping the guy off.

He is a con artist and no better than a common thief. And you know what? The schmuck is probably going to be celebrating Christmas in a couple of weeks. I really hope he is absolutely miserable.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## johnp

Are favorite grinch is back selling a "box" his starting bid is .99 but now he is charging 40.00 for shipping.

The funny thing with Ebay I bought a ski boat this summer that the guy stated over and over the boat needed an engine. I won it dirt cheap towed it home checked it out and what a shame it was a reverse rotation engine that he messed up the firing order. I didn't have the heart to send him the pictures of four happy kids tubing behind it the next weekend. And to think he said it would be a good winter project

Have I mentioned lately I LOVE EBAY









John


----------



## Thor

John

I am with you - Love ebay

No different than a couple years ago. I bought a motorcyle dirt cheap because it wasn't running. I cleaning the carb and the bike ran like a charm. Less than 2hrs worth of work. To me that is different because the buyer/seller did not know at the time what the problem was. Both parties thought you bought the bike/boat in that condition. Nothing was misleading.

Sometimes you just get lucky.

On the other hand, my weedwacker stop working and I spend hours trying to get it going without any luck. Finally, I brought it to a repair store paid them $50 to get it running. All they did is clean out an exhaust screen







. I did not feel ripped off just a bit silly, but now I will check the exhaust side









Thor


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Doug,
Just giving *my perception *of ebay posts (and yes I do shop ebay, just not for exotic cars), please respect that others can post their opinions, that is the whole purpose of this website I think.
Danny


----------



## PDX_Doug

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Doug,
> Just giving *my perception *of ebay posts (and yes I do shop ebay, just not for exotic cars), please respect that others can post their opinions, that is the whole purpose of this website I think.
> Danny
> [snapback]66540[/snapback]​


Danny. I have great respect for the right of others to post their opinions on the forum, just as I hope they have respect for my right to do the same.

You were perfectly right in giving your perception - based on your experience - of E-Bay posts in stating that you dont see the practice in question in other auctions. Is it OK if I respond with my perception - based on my experience - that the practice is not uncommon?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

I don't see it that often...I am on Ebay everyday (as some of you can see from my postings here







)

I would think it would apply more to the higher end items. The percentage that Ebay takes from a seller is based on final sales price, and therefore an inflated price from a buyer that doesn't come through with payment has to be recouped from Ebay. Although, I'm sure Ebay deals with this on a daily basis.

The seller also has the option to offer the item to the second higher bidder at their bid price if the original winner doesn't pay.

So, IMHO, this guy knew what he was doing and wanted to reinforce the fact that he expected his super inflated price.....

Steve


----------



## dougdogs

We have a christmas "grab bag" each year where I work. I think it would be great gag to put a fruitcake in one of those XboX boxes, and place it into the grab bag offering!

That is, if you could get the box for 10 bucks.


----------



## dougdogs

OK, now this one really takes the cake!!
bidding for an image of one!


----------



## johnp

Now again here is some poor guy that thinks he is getting an x box but didn't read the auction. It is his first win and he already paid for it and received positive feedback from the crook. Now in a few days he will be







and will bad mouth Ebay. Buyer beware.

I also would never buy from a zero.

John


----------



## huntr70

This is totally insane......you would think Ebay would hammer these guys.









I guess that's why this seller has no feedback...a new seller trying to screw people.









Yeah, yeah, I know....they state that it is a jpeg image file, so no harm, no foul.

There is no reason these should be listed under the game console categories....if they are gags, jokes, whatever, put them under the appropriate category.

This guy isn't out to screw someone over either...









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, you gotta give this guy credit for one thing...

He's got some *GREAT BIG BRASS ONES!!!*

The 'scam' in this one is much harder to catch, I would say this buyer has a better chance of recourse than the last. I know it's only a matter of degree, but this one really is below the belt.

The fact that this seller is a 'zero' (in more ways than one!) makes me wonder if he is the same guy, under a new alias?

Alas, 'tis always the holidays that bring out the best in us.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp

Over 700.00 for an image of a xbox. How much do you think I can get for a jpeg of an Outback







Actually I did sell my last Outback to someone who saw it on Ebay.

John


----------



## luv2rv

In general this sucks!

If I can't shake the hand of the seller .... no deal!

Wayne


----------



## Grunt0311

Man would I like to get my hands on these guys







. While everyone can argue whether the guy put the proper disclaimers in there, or whether the seller read each and every word, the fact of the matter is that this guy needs to be strung up! Especially the second one! Everything else is in BOLD except the part about the JPEG. It really doesn't matter who wrote what, or who read what. These guys were out to take advantage of and defraud the unsuspecting, plain and simple!! They need to be delt with SWIFTLY AND FIRMLY







!!!!!
If you don't agree, imagine someone standing in a store and selling a PICTURE of an XBOX 360 for $500 bucks. Do you honestly believe that ANYONE would buy it?? So instead what they do is make it look like something else, and take someone's Christmas money that was meant to be spent on their kids, and run for the hills! Two days later they are back on under a new name doing the same thing. Lock them up and throw away the key







!!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy

If you really want to see what a snake the scum bag is look at the bid history. One of the bidders was up to $351 when he canceled the bid as the seller changed the description. Looks like he got the bidders hooked then changed the description hoping they would not go back and read it again.


----------



## huntr70

Well, with any luck, the buyers for these Xbox's will see MY latest Ebay auction....for a BRAND NEW XBOX 360.









Yes, I jumped on the bandwagon for selling a phantom Xbox...









Before you guys tear me apart.....see my auction...HERE.

And it's easy to skate around Ebay policies....I am still offering something for sale, the receipt for the cost of the auction.

Well worth the $.85 it cost me!!









If you take notice to the guys JPEG auction, he has another one running for the same item.

Upon edit, this user has been booted and his auctions ended!!!!!!























Steve


----------



## Grunt0311

Well done Hunter







. Good on ya!


----------



## johnp

A+++ Great job.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

Looks like a hot item


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great auction, Steve.

And you already have a bid on it! This guy thinks he's going to steal an X-Box for a dollar!







Boy is he going to be mad.

You can lead a sheep to water, but you can't make 'em drink.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

OK....which one of you GOOBERS bid on my auction???























Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

GOOBERS?


----------



## Thor

Hey it wasn't me. Free Shipping. That is very rare on eBay.







Wait a stamp will cost you more than 15c. You are going to loose $$$ on this listing.

Great Job!!!!! Well worth the 85c plus shipping less the buck you received from the winner bidder.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

ooooo You are a bad boy Huntr70







Your warning was pulled. Nice try tho.

John


----------



## huntr70

Yes......it was.









Unfortunately, Ebay decided I wasn't selling a video game system, which is the category I had it listed under.

I hope they pull all those scam auctions also, since they are not selling systems either, but images, empty boxes, etc.









Oh well....If I saved 1 person, it was worth it.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Steve,

Let's just hope they don't kill your account, for trying to be a good samaritan!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

I just checked "My Ebay" and I had 2 messages from Ebay....1 about the miscategorization, and 1 about keyword spamming. Evidently they didn't like the fact that I associated my auction with Xbox 360.









But, so far my account is still active, so on with life!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

But I really wanted that receipt









John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> But I really wanted that receipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]66898[/snapback]​


How about 1 genuine, authentic, printed Ebay Message saying " Auction Cancelled"???
















Steve


----------



## johnp

Why don't you list it under cancelled auctions.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn

I recieved the same auction cancelled message


----------



## HootBob

Sorry but thats why I don't buy from Ebay
I would rather spend more and exchange hand to hand.
Thats just me









Don


----------



## Thor

But Don think of the glowsticks!!!!!

Thor


----------



## nascarcamper

dougdogs said:


> OK, now this one really takes the cake!!
> bidding for an image of one!
> [snapback]66637[/snapback]​


That is flat out stupidity on the buyer's part. It makes you wonder how someone that ignorant got $700 in the first place.


----------



## Devildog

Man, the level people will stoop to these days is amazing! I am with Doug, I always read everything, and after seeing these scams, I will 
r-e-a-l-l-y be more careful now on E-bay!


----------



## glennsteers

When I heard about this, I was so disgusted with the guy that I sent him a personal message through his auction. This was my message to him:

"How can you sleep at night?"

His response, which illustrates the kind of person he is, is below:

"Like a champ, heck, i even sleep at work quite nicely...IDIOT!"

Apparently, he is looking for the easy way out in life...unfortunately, it's not the easy way at all!!


----------



## huntr70

Glenn,

He probably got tired of getting those messages.

I've been sending him 1 per day since this thread staterted.

Mine reads, "May all your Christmas dreams come true...thief"

He never responded to any of mine though.

Steve


----------



## ee4308

glennsteers said:


> When I heard about this, I was so disgusted with the guy that I sent him a personal message through his auction. This was my message to him:
> 
> "How can you sleep at night?"
> 
> His response, which illustrates the kind of person he is, is below:
> 
> "Like a champ, heck, i even sleep at work quite nicely...IDIOT!"
> 
> Apparently, he is looking for the easy way out in life...unfortunately, it's not the easy way at all!!
> [snapback]67241[/snapback]​


Glenn,

I think what would have been a more apporiate reply for him would be, "Heck Champ, I even sleep like an IDIOT at work." To bad the world has so many of his kind around.


----------



## kjdj

I think it cool!

Some other scams that come to mind:
Bottled water, Extended warrantys.

Hell why should the Fed. Gov be the only scamers. i.e Social Security, IRS.


----------



## huntr70

I was thinking of opening my own business......maybe branch into Ebay..........










Very good business..

Steve


----------



## glennsteers

How about this one? Selling your "fan loyalty!"

eBay Link


----------

